
Forum without politics, please - Tomsredwagon
Can someone please create a HN like forum where it is moderated to stay on topic and prohibit strictly political posts?  If I want social justice propaganda or to slam Trump I&#x27;ll go to reddit.
======
Broken_Hippo
HN doesn't have a lot of that now. The ones that get through are generally
things that affect a wide number of people and industries, including tech.
Sometimes it is even a mixed subject - political issues that are affecting
technology. Can't you simply just skip over the stories or posts you don't
want to pay attention to, since it isn't that much of it?

Or if you are that motivated, build one yourself? It seems quite a bit of work
just to get it started and even more work to keep it moderated in the way you
want - especially if you use volunteers as moderators.

------
celealra
I've only been on the forum for a small amount of time but I think
technologists (or "hackers") would benefit from gaining exposure to political
issues and then analyzing them from a technological perspective (unlike in
reddit). I think hacking is about finding pain-points in society and right now
it seems like a lot of those stem from politics.

------
johnpython
You can simply ignore the political posts on HN. If criticism directed at
Trump and "social justice propaganda" is bothering you so much, perhaps you
need to reconsider your life.

